# Is USB connector manager supported?



## aragats (Apr 4, 2020)

I've never dealt with such devices. MS Windows Device manager shows it under "USB Connector managers" category as:
UCM-UCSI ACPI Device.

The box is Dell Precision 7540, it has 2 USB-C and 2 USB-A connectors. There are 2 USB controllers on the motherboard.
So far I discovered, that any USB-3x device plugged in a USB-C is being connected to one controller, everything else - to another controller.

I'd like to have any kind of control on this since I'm passing-through one of those USB controllers to a bhyve guest.

Thanks for advises!


----------



## aragats (Apr 7, 2020)

Here are Intel specs:
USB Type-C Connector System Software Interface Specification

and some information on Microsoft site:
UCSI driver
Write a UCSI client driver
they reference MUTT Software Package which doesn't work for me (won't even start).

It looks to be implemented in Linux, I haven't tried yet:
.../drivers/usb/typec/ucsi


----------



## unitrunker (Apr 7, 2020)

It would be cool to expose those USB C power related events to devd.


----------

